# Pressure assist vs gravity flush ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Just trying to get opinions and recommendations. Pros and cons. I've personally never cared for pressure assist toilets. Had a customer at a medical facility requesting them. I talked them out of them and into the toto drake. I like the toto because I can work on them and get parts locally without having to special order. Just trying to get feedback.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cons-


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Case closed!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's costing someone a few dollars.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I knew about the recall on them because of that. That's part of why I'm against them. Just trying to get others opinions. I'm confident with my choice of the toto drake because I haven't had any issues and think they are a good value. Plus our supplier stocks them where I'm no sure about some of the options some others her may offer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ill stick with gravity flush..doesnt sound like a rocket ship taking off and less chance of flying porcelain...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The Caroma has a 4" trapway. Try clogging that.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Toto drake


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I've replaced about a dozen pressure assists. None of them had blown up, the customers just weren't happy with them. The most common complaint I heard was that they always left paper behind when flushed. I use Toto Drakes or Gerber Avalanches, haven't had a problem with either of them.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

In short stick to gravity. 

I have replace several pressure tanks at a commercial office space because the old plumbing systems had a cross on the stack and the pressure tanks would suck the b2b toilet trap just enough to let sewer gas in.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Viper-over Avalanche anyday-Drake is overpriced garbage


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Toto makes quality products, Drake is a better toilet, mapp testing proves that


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Sydney smart II is rated 1000. I didn't see any better from the drake


----------

